# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  DVa Systems Detected

## Nokokopuffs

Looks like D.Va Systems got hit

----------


## Ko1n!

Yes, this was also mentioned in D.Va's Thread.

----------


## DvASystems

Yes, some users got a ban. Not all. Currently investigating.
However this might be a start of a bigger banwave or just a small one.

----------


## phantom325

> Yes, some users got a ban. Not all. Currently investigating.
> However this might be a start of a bigger banwave or just a small one.


I got banned using OverJoint, so it looks like a much bigger banwave than just a single program.

----------


## DvASystems

> I got banned using OverJoint, so it looks like a much bigger banwave than just a single program.


Seems very plausible as others told me some other cheats got hit today as well.

----------


## tienthanh2929

Lucky since his hack have a lot issues I don't use it anymore , LOL

----------


## powerfetish

bought your cheat and im also banned. can't believe there's no refund i didn't even get to play that much.

----------


## noonetsz

Bans happen ... its your own risk and everybody should know that . Everyone crying for a refund did not understand how it works and should maybe stop using cheats ? ..

----------


## DvASystems

> Bans happen ... its your own risk and everybody should know that . Everyone crying for a refund did not understand how it works and should maybe stop using cheats ? ..


At least you seem to understand that, however the rest don't. Some even forget you can update the cheat.

As for now I pass the torch to Ko1n who I believe has the longest running undetected cheat.
Then the runner up is Zemana.

Good luck boys.

edit: Kefka got hit by the same small banwave.

Note it's not all users getting banned, just a select few as there's always a risk.

----------


## Nokokopuffs

Looks like Blizzard truly isn't messing around in regards to cheating in OW. Do you think they'll keep up their zealous stance & keep fighting it or let up in due time like Valve did with CSGO?

----------


## mankey1337

It will always be a cat and mouse game with cheat providers and their games. Valve has also not given up their game making millions of dollars. Valve likes to do ban waves by the thousands aka ban whomever gets flagged. This Overwatch ban wave seems to either be banning small amounts here and there or just manual bans from user reports. My guess might just be user reports but honestly we will see within the week to see if that is true. I sugguest not using any cheat for a couple of days just to see the outcome of this weird "ban wave" that is occuring.

----------

